# AlienWare M17x 3D



## AlienfromEarth (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all...
I was planning of buying alienware laptop ... getting it from U.S coz its kind of half the price thr as compared to here...ith all th cool specs...
but was confused bout the custom tax n stuff ... can ny1 give ur views bout it w.... r else should buy th Dell XPS17 here... which costs around same rate...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 17, 2011)

^^

how are you going to get it ? I mean self purchase and bringing it with yourself ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 17, 2011)

Carry the laptop with you rather than keeping it on the retail box itself. You are allowed to carry 1 notebook.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
that's the reason I asked him to answer that question in my previous post.

But he will still have to go through the CUSTOMS with the laptop.

1. He must hold a tourist visa.

2. He must have a valid British Passport.

3. If points 1 and 2 are true, then he is allowed to carry Rs 12000/- item free of charge.

4. Customs will ask for the origin of laptop and bill, he must present it to them and say that it is for personal use.

5. Customs will usually clear it without any charges. But be prepared to answer queries.

Also get a international warranty on the laptop!!

 See This VERY IMPORTANT INFORMATION


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ Read that link again:


> 3. One laptop computer (notebook computer) over and above the said free allowances mentioned above is also allowed duty free if imported by any passenger of the age of 18 years and above


He brings it someone else brings it- bring the notebook via hand.

 All he needs to do is carry a notebook like every guy carrying a notebook in a notebook bag and its all good. If they ask then he can always say its for your personal use. 

Back in the days when I was in Dell it was possible but not sure now. Call up Dell U.S. support and request them for international warranty transfer from U.S. to India. They used to take upto 15 working days to change to a new address, but I am not sure if they have it now- that too for Alienware. Just call and see if its possible.


----------



## venram87700 (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah the OP can always contact dell h/w support on 1-800 624 9896 or the cust care on 1-800 624 9897 to change over the ownership or warranty details moreover he can also look at the details at support.dell.com.
but the alienware is one heck of a drool worthy laptop especially the m17 x r3 version


----------



## AlienfromEarth (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All.. Thank u for ur suggessions...
Actually am getting the laptop from my cousin.... he has gone there for 6 months and while returning in july he will be bringing it...
If he brings the laptop in lappy bag then i guess they wont ask for details ... or will they ??


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 20, 2011)

AlienfromEarth said:


> Hi All.. Thank u for ur suggessions...
> Actually am getting the laptop from my cousin.... he has gone there for 6 months and while returning in july he will be bringing it...
> If he brings the laptop in lappy bag then i guess they wont ask for details ... or will they ??



Anybody should never hide anything from the CUSTOMs, and declare whatever you are carrying with you. 

It is always better *NOT* to mess up with CUSTOMs.

Your cousin cannot take GREEN channel with the laptop in his hand. Declare it and they will happily pass your cousin without any customs duty, etc. NO QUESTIONS ASKED.


----------



## AlienfromEarth (Jun 24, 2011)

@Tech&ME: Hi .. i din't mean hiding from custom... i meant if laptop brought in hand rather than in package then customs won't be there...!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Refer to post #5 and read properly.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 25, 2011)

Just ask ur cousion to get it in the laptop bag as a normal passanger... i believe no questions will be asked. I got mine as well with no issues at the airport... 

For international warranty ... all warranty are international as the dell support said.. but i would advice to buy a 3-4 yrs warranty and once the laptop is here just ask them for a name/address transfer... i will send you the email address where u need to send a filled form.. 

U will get a new Service tag and that is it... HAPPY PLAYING


----------



## addy (Jun 26, 2011)

hey i was also gonna do the same thing like AlienfromEarth said,.... and when i was about to make a post i found exactly what i wanted to ask...
here the problem with me is my cousin already have his own laptop that he will be bringing.. 
so is it possible for him to get one from US for me too....???
i was also thinking about a M17 alienware.... its 160000 here in india whereas if we get it from US it will cost us only 90k... so thats a hell lot of a difference!
If my cousin cant get 2 laptops with him then whats the alternative to alienware M17..? i wanted to buy a laptop that will turn heads around ... dont want a real high end gaming one though.. it should look cool...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

This depends on a lot of things.
You port of arrival. Different airports have different custom habits. But here is what you should do.

~Definitely buy it
~Open it and throw away the packaging.
~Remove any stupid plastic stickers on its face that most people leave for two reason (protection and to look ugly) [I am not talking about alienware stickers here]
~Keep it in hand luggage preferably [But you can keep it in your luggage too]

Now after arrival. They will definitely ask you if it is a new one. All you need to tell them is that its a general usage laptop.
When they ask for bill and stuff tell them it isnt required and you are a frequent traveller.

After 10years of travelling and a few odd laptops for my friends and family all I was charged for was my stupid old desktop since it was in so many boxes and that was Rs.3000

In case you want to say that you bought it from there then tell them you bought it second hand or something while travelling and that it costs like 50k maybe. You might have to pay 10k-20k for it then. Depending on a lot of factors.

Good luck.


----------



## AlienfromEarth (Jun 27, 2011)

@sarath: hi.. wat do u mean by remove all the stickers on the face..?? wat all stickers??

@ajayashish: can u plz tell about international warranty..?? if bought thr would tat be valid here..??


----------



## R2K (Jun 27, 2011)

^^
does your cousin have his own laptop which he will be carrying along with him?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 27, 2011)

AlienfromEarth said:


> @sarath: hi.. wat do u mean by remove all the stickers on the face..?? wat all stickers??


Not casebadges .
Stickers as in those protective plastics, the ones who usually remove from newly bought products to use it.


----------

